
Trump: 'substantial portion' of TikTok-Microsoft deal would have to go to US Gov - elliekelly
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/trump-tiktok-ban-microsoft-bid-buy-purchase-a9652266.html
======
gigatexal
The blurring of government and the trumps is gross

------
bediger4000
I'm not sure how this makes any sense, except from some business custom.

Quote from article:

"The United States should be reimbursed or paid a substantial amount of money,
because without the United States they don't have anything," he said.

The "he" here is Trump and by "United States", the article seems to mean the
US government treasury, but that's not explicit. "United States" may mean
something else here, especially in light of "without the United States they
don't have anything".

And that brings me to the real point: why should some entity other than
whoever owns TikTok right now get money from the sale of it? Sure, taxes, but
that's fraction of the deal, not a "substantial portion". But the logic
doesn't hold up. Let's look at another example. Facebook buys Instagram.
Should Instagram pay the "United States" (whatever that means) a substantial
part of the deal's net because "without the US, Instagram doesn't have
anything"? I don't get that at all. Perhaps someone else has insight?

